# Cleanin out my Gear stash...



## latino~heat (Jul 23, 2005)

While I was cleaning out my lil area space in my closet that has my gear and supplements, hidden I found a Bottle of "old" ripped Fuel thermogenic formula w/ ephedrine...might put this for good use..
L~H


----------



## MdTNT (Jul 23, 2005)

LOL......late spring cleaning goin on there...I hid that there last yr...just send it back to me.....LOL


----------



## latino~heat (Jul 23, 2005)

MdTNT said:
			
		

> LOL......late spring cleaning goin on there...I hid that there last yr...just send it back to me.....LOL



funny...they expire 8/06...
L~H


----------

